
Ask HN: Learning VR dev without a device - it_learnses
I really wanna learn how to develop for Htc vive. Where would i start? I don&#x27;t plan on buying the device till i feel I&#x27;m competent at developing for it.
======
_pius
I'd recommend starting with Google VR and Unity.

[https://vr.google.com/developers/](https://vr.google.com/developers/)

[http://unity3d.com](http://unity3d.com)

------
danielvf
Just get started learning and making things with Unity. Once you get your
headset, it's just a checkbox to add VR to your project.

Obviously, VR isn't just a checkbox, but you won't really be able to learn the
zen of VR until you have a headset. But what you have learned in the meantime
about the tools will be useful.

